

CSS: The Good Parts - bevacqua
http://blog.ponyfoo.com/2014/05/17/css-the-good-parts?

======
bevacqua
The GitHub repo is a bit more readable:
[https://github.com/bevacqua/css](https://github.com/bevacqua/css)

